
Reductio ad absurdum – writing a single-instruction C compiler [video] - icebraining
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmWwRmvjAE8
======
icebraining
The actual compiler has been discussed in the past on HN [1][2], but I thought
the talk was an well structured explanation of the process, and more
interesting than the compiler itself.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12372242](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12372242)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10021259](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10021259)

